# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  RECONVERSIÓN DE CAFETALES POR CARDAMOMO Y NUEZ DE MACADAMIA

## Ararat

El cardamomo es una especia muy utilizada en los países árabes para condimentar el café y en los países escandinavos como ingrediente de la pastelería. 
La nuez de macadamia está catalogada entre las cinco mejores nueces del mundo y es muy demandada en países europeos. 
Las ventajas de la reconversión de los cafetales por cultivos más resistentes a las condiciones climáticas de las areas cafetaleras, es muy propicia para el cardamomo y la nuez de macadamia ya que estos cultivos se producen óptimamente en zonas  de selva alta entre los 1000 a 1800 metros de altitud. 
Temas de interés:  Cardamomo: el mercado está, faltan más siembras  Cultivo de macadamia, con sello de exportación  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a5ZSufXvXY  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4uFDrH6Dxc   Temas similares: CULTIVO DE LA NUEZ DE MACADAMIA CULTIVO DEL CARDAMOMO (Elettaria cardamomum) EN LA SELVA ALTA Artículo: INIA: Rehabilitan más de 100 hectáreas de cafetales Se busca Nuez de Macadamia Propuesta para el correcto desarrollo de los cafetales

----------

